# Making fishing shirts last...(Laundry Question)



## wardo71 (Jun 23, 2005)

Do y'all wash & dry em yourselves? Iron them? Dry clean em? 

I've been thru a bunch.....Columbia, UnderArmor, Magellan, etc...they all seem to get LESS comfortable with each washing. I seriously give them away or relegate them to work shirt status after just a dozen or so washings.

Any tips?


----------



## vito66 (Dec 20, 2010)

*laundry?*

You're supposed to wash them????
I thought that took out the luck???

Ooops.


----------



## ttufish (Jun 26, 2010)

I wash but hang dry them.... Leaves you with some wrinkles but can be ironed out if desired. I NEVER dry any type of moisture wicking material/fabric with fabric softner. This destroys the fabric technology an I have seen a huge difference in longevity since I started doing this a couple of years ago.


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hang dry mine too.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

wash and hang dry but it gets more comfortable after each wash for me.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Gentle wash cycle, hang dry also. I've googled it in the past, you'd think that would be some handy tip from a fishermans wife out there somewhere but I have yet to find it.

I don't care too much about blood stains, but sometimes there is just a lot of it after cleaning fish and I'd like it to look a little better. Anyone have any tips on getting the blood out of them?


----------



## wardo71 (Jun 23, 2005)

Drundel said:


> I don't care too much about blood stains, but sometimes there is just a lot of it....


I had a flopping ladyfish a couple weeks ago in the surf that was bleeding like a stuck pig and slinging it everywhere. It was reminiscent of the Joe Pesci 'trunk scene' in Goodfellas. Lol
Ruined my shirt!!


----------



## LaMoscaCharters (Nov 8, 2010)

It's very important not to use any liquid detergents on Any quality fishing shirts. The liquid detergents are oil based and damage the technology behind the sport wear.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Wear and wash 3x's then mail them to me!

I have columbia and magellan pants and shirts that have been worn, washed in liquid detergent, dried, wadded up, rolled up, etc. They dont really fall apart and I have never been sunburned thru one


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Dumb question but sort of the same topic. I have a few that stink even after washing. They are the non-button up long sleeve style (the tight mesh-like material). I have heard that the moisture wicking technology in them prevents the water in the washing machine from penetrating them good enough for them to get cleaned well so they still stink. Any tips on getting those smelling better?


----------



## Spotted Wadin (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't speak for the other brands but I will give you my input on our clothing line.

All of our shirts are 100% polyester but we have two styles, a woven and a knit. The woven is used in our Bluefin's (traditional button downs)and all of our women's line. This fabric will be similar to UnderArmor and other non cotton Columbia. We have had the best luck with a cold wash on a normal cycle an then tumble dry. They come out of the dryer looking great, no iron needed. As I wear these shirts almost daily, I can say that I have I some that have been washed 25+ time and still look and feel the same.

With our knit fabric, which is currently only in the Sabalo style, I wash them in cold/normal wash but hang dry. 

When it comes to stains, especially blood, do your best to not allow the stain to dry and rinse the blood out as soon as possible. You can also utilize a pre-treatment such as spray-n-wash or similar product.


JM


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

I have always had mine dry cleaned unless the tag said not to.


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

i also always cold wash and tumble dry or I should say the wife does and never any problems on columbia and under armor shirts


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

Mix clear Sofsoap with Febreeze to keep the smell out of synthetics. At least that's what the travel guys recommend. Hand wash, wring out and hang dry.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Just ask Troy what he does to keep his lucky shirt looking good. Catch him on " Swamp people", wears the same shirt every episode. Wish I could find one like it.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Fishing Shirts*



wardo71 said:


> Do y'all wash & dry em yourselves? Iron them? Dry clean em?
> 
> I've been thru a bunch.....Columbia, UnderArmor, Magellan, etc...they all seem to get LESS comfortable with each washing. I seriously give them away or relegate them to work shirt status after just a dozen or so washings.
> 
> Any tips?


 Wear them fishing/Fish don't mind dirty/faded /stained/wrinkled!!!cva34


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

to get the blood out my wife will put hydrogen peroxide on the stain .
it will bubble the blood right out then a shot of shout and they are good as new .
hope this helps


----------



## JJTTraylor (Jan 30, 2009)

Hydrogen peroxide will get blood out of clothes. Not sure if it will change the color of the darker and brighter colored shirts. Probably should try on shirt tail first.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Wash cold, dry for about 3 minutes and hang to fully dry. We got some PFG short sleeve & long sleeve button downs with our company logo to wear hunting, to events, etc. and I have laundered those w/light starch and they look great.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

My sister told me the best thing for blood stains is to pre treat the stain with dish washing liquid....dish soap is designed to break down proteins which is what blood is....works like a champ.


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

aggie182 said:


> Dumb question but sort of the same topic. I have a few that stink even after washing. They are the non-button up long sleeve style (the tight mesh-like material). I have heard that the moisture wicking technology in them prevents the water in the washing machine from penetrating them good enough for them to get cleaned well so they still stink. Any tips on getting those smelling better?


Try one of the products made for the new synthetic athletic wear, one of them is called sportwash and there some others that help get that stink out of polyester etc.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

wardo71 said:


> Ruined my shirt!!


= gave it some character!


----------



## ttufish (Jun 26, 2010)

aggie182 said:


> Dumb question but sort of the same topic. I have a few that stink even after washing. They are the non-button up long sleeve style (the tight mesh-like material). I have heard that the moisture wicking technology in them prevents the water in the washing machine from penetrating them good enough for them to get cleaned well so they still stink. Any tips on getting those smelling better?


Try a little bit of vinegar in the washing machine... 1/4 cup or so. It works great to get the stink out of my workout under armor type clothing.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Thought I would post some picts of my shirt after an offshore trip. My gf soaked it that night and washed it the next day.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

There you have it, hints from Heloise!


----------



## ccamp_fx (Jan 18, 2007)

I use Tide Sport liquid on all my Under Armour running gear. Cold wash, delicate, and air dry. Haven't seen any adverse affects, and the Tide smells purdy.


----------



## Suitsandboots (Aug 2, 2012)

ttufish said:


> I wash but hang dry them.... Leaves you with some wrinkles but can be ironed out if desired. I NEVER dry any type of moisture wicking material/fabric with fabric softner. This destroys the fabric technology an I have seen a huge difference in longevity since I started doing this a couple of years ago.


x2


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I usually rinse mine out with the hose after fishing then wash and dry like everything else.


----------



## trntybay99 (Jan 9, 2011)

If its nasty I soak it in a simple green/ water soloution overnight. Works like a charm.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I have columbia and magellan pants and shirts that have been worn, washed in liquid detergent, dried, wadded up, rolled up, etc. They dont really fall apart and I have never been sunburned thru one


x2

For blood stains my wife puts Stain Stick on them and lets the shirt sit for a while then washes it with liquid Tide. Shirts always come out fine.

I washed some shirts that had blood on them down in Port Mansfield last month and I didn't stain stick them. Nothing she can do to get the blood stains out of them now lol they're going to be there till the shirt gets tossed.

TH


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

trntybay99 said:


> If its nasty I soak it in a simple green/ water soloution overnight. Works like a charm.


Yet another use for simple green.....I love that stuff!!


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

No one mentioned anything about sun screen. All my shirts have stains and I am narrowing it down to sun screen any one else see similar issues.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

sleepersilverado said:


> No one mentioned anything about sun screen. All my shirts have stains and I am narrowing it down to sun screen any one else see similar issues.


Yep! Around the collar is the worst.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Same here on the sunscreen. The neck and then the sleeves where they end at the arms get ruined quickly. Columbia shirts only last about a summer for me before they look terrible.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I think the waterproofing nature of the sunscreen locks in the stain.


----------



## claudejrc (Oct 10, 2009)

I always send my to the cleaners and have them dry cleaned.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I wear them out fishing so never gave any thought to wrinkles, or if the Magellan's colors "stayed" better than other brands.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Drundel said:


> Thought I would post some picts of my shirt after an offshore trip. My gf soaked it that night and washed it the next day.


Geez...It looks like you have been hanging out with OJ with all that blood. Chunking artificial & not messing with bait will keep your shirts nicer. I send mine to the cleaners & have them laundered & pressed with my work clothes. Gotta look good out there! :biggrin:


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

sleepersilverado said:


> No one mentioned anything about sun screen. All my shirts have stains and I am narrowing it down to sun screen any one else see similar issues.


Coppertone Sport is the worst offender for staining clothes of any kind.


----------



## Holland (Jan 14, 2011)

I only wash my shirt when the smell of fish oil and bug spray make me gag. Pretty much once every 8-10 trips.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have trouble trouble with chipped finger nails while fishing and the sun gives me split ends on my hair. By the way what kind of moisturizer do you use ?


----------



## thatsmeyousee (Dec 21, 2017)

putting ice on blood stains make them go away completel. After removing t-shirt or whatever piece of clothing has blood, simply put ice on it in the sink and let it sit for a bit. I know this works on human blood anyway.


----------

